# Ridgid SR-20



## Hoosier Plumber (Nov 28, 2013)

Admittedly its mostly used for the sonde location on a sewer inspection. Well the time has come to learn how to use other functions better, and despite the instructions or videos something must be being overlooked. 

Tried to locate a live underground electrical line and couldn't do it. 

What am I missing, or what might I being doing wrong? It is a 220v line to a garage.


----------



## PPRI (Aug 27, 2013)

You were on 60hz and it didn't light up like crazy?


----------



## mytxplumber (Jul 28, 2013)

One of the first things to remember is the line has to have power running to it. If there is nothing turned on the line is dead and you will not get anything. One more thing as you get closer to the riser the unit will go into a protection mode and the screen will not give you a reading correctly. I have had to locate lines where the power was off and I double checked that it was off with a meter. After checking and turning off the breaker to the house you can use your clamp on the line and induce a signal. I also have a plug that I call use on the ground lug and use direct hook up. One more thing that ridgid never included in there kit that I carry is 100ft roll of wire on an extension cord reel with a clamp on the end. I use this locating lines in houses all the time. I hook onto the copper water line or stop and charge the line to be located or the nearest fixture. This comes in handy when the line transitions to plastic, poly, pex or what ever in the yard line. The closer you can get to the yard line the closer you can get before the signal will peter out. We do a lot of slab leaks and I have to be certain of where the lines are when mapping the system. I hope this helps good luck..


----------



## Hoosier Plumber (Nov 28, 2013)

PPRI said:


> You were on 60hz and it didn't light up like crazy?


It did, but was very fuzzy. There is one portion of the line that I know for certain is there and the locator didn't seem to pick it up.


----------



## PPRI (Aug 27, 2013)

I wish I was closer. I'd bring mine over and compare them to make sure yours isn't malfunctioning. Put it on omniseek and try it. That's always a last resort that often works.


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

It does sound like protection mode, try again lifting the sr-20 higher above ground. Then try omniseek.


----------



## Hoosier Plumber (Nov 28, 2013)

I must profess some ignorance here on Omniseek mode. 

As for protection the line was a good foot - foot and a half below the ground.


----------



## mytxplumber (Jul 28, 2013)

One really good thing about the SR20 is when I am doing a domestic slab leak the signal will fuzz up alot of times when I get close to the leak. This is because the ground is wet in this area and the signal is coupling. This happens a lot of times the guys lot for it. I know this thread is talking about 60 hz locating just thought I would add this. If some of you have noticed you loose signal and can not trace lines in a house properly this is where the wire mentioned above comes into play. This gives you the ability to hook up and ground in additional ways. I have used this on the ground lug for electric lines and utilities to check and confirm locates when needed.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

I just bought the same. Need to learn how to use it.


----------



## dorian_grey (Sep 9, 2013)

Does anyone see any added value to the SR-24 model? Only difference is GPS from what I can see.


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

SR-20 has no usb port so you can not apply upgrades as they become available, if you want to upgrade the firmware you must send it in to Seektech, The SR-24 if you open Seesnake HQ will show if there is an upgrade and walk you thru the installation. The GPS in the sr-24 is very small like the one in your smart phone so 12 foot accuracy is the norm. Buying a sr-20 is like buying the model that is just about to be phazed out. But if buying used then it will be at a deep discount and would be fine. The Sr-24 hooked to a cell phone with the Ridgid Trax app uses not only gps but also the cell carriers stations to get a more accurate location and brings it down to say 3 feet.


----------



## dorian_grey (Sep 9, 2013)

Thanks, Cuda, good to know. I suppose I should start with a camera first. They demoed all the toys for me at the Ridgid factory, now I have a huge wish list!!


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

Also the Sr-24 is the only locator Ridgid sells with bluetooth so you can connect to other devices, I have my sr-24 paired with a trimble 6000 and extension antenna and I get 10cm (4 inches) accuracy. With the sr-24 hooked by bluetooth as I locate the water or gas or sewer line the depth is combined with the gnss location to a file for sending to who ever needs it.


----------



## PPRI (Aug 27, 2013)

I'd like to see that in action Cuda. We work in a couple towns where their system is GIS mapped and the municipal guys would love some way for us to add to that map.


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

PPRI said:


> I'd like to see that in action Cuda. We work in a couple towns where their system is GIS mapped and the municipal guys would love some way for us to add to that map.


You want a youtube video or some stills? Or a report changed over to kml file (google earth)
Here is a guy doing it and a picture of me actually but I had just set down the seektech.


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

Here is a picture but it's not the same as actually using google maps because on google maps you can click the X and it gives you the depth that the seesnake transmitted while the line was being traced. This gives and idea of what it can look like to a home owner, government gis guys just want the data to import to there own map.


----------



## PPRI (Aug 27, 2013)

Dang we might have to have a conversation about this more in depth. Recently there was some grant money for GIS mapping of municipal infrastructure. 3 of my service communities had the mapping done and are now wondering what to do with the new maps. They have no good way of adding to them or even using the data contained in the maps. I was wondering if that may be a new small revenue stream for us.


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

PPRI said:


> Dang we might have to have a conversation about this more in depth. Recently there was some grant money for GIS mapping of municipal infrastructure. 3 of my service communities had the mapping done and are now wondering what to do with the new maps. They have no good way of adding to them or even using the data contained in the maps. I was wondering if that may be a new small revenue stream for us.


Most cities start by hiring a GIS guy or move a staff member to that job, after it is going on a while the water guys and gas guys etc all work with the mapping dept to find water valves etc. In the old days you just went and asked the oldest guy around where the valve was, now the old guys are gone and you go to an IT guy for the location lol.
I am just trying to stay ahead of the learning curve on this stuff before it is mandatory.


----------

